# Eclipse Fenster etc



## lumo (8. Okt 2009)

hallo,

bin auf der suche nach einem überblick wie die ganzen fenster heissen, die man in eclipse verwenden kann. zb die fenster/tips die kommen, wenn man codecomplete hat oder ähnliches (focus with F2)

da ich nicht weiss, wonach suchen ist google leider keine hilfe - würde mich schon über schlagworte freuen.... DANKE :rtfm:


----------



## Vayu (8. Okt 2009)

Du könntest hier mal ein bissl durchschauen, da sind ein paar links auf swt und jface overviews


----------



## lumo (8. Okt 2009)

wenn es das hier:
SWT Widgets - Visual Overview
für eclipse visuals geben würde... wäre mir sehr geholfen...

PS: bis auf den link mit den visual overview kannte ich alles... kann trotzdem nicht finden, was ich will.. :S


----------

